# Large Hadron Collider Sabotaged from the Future



## Drachir (Oct 29, 2009)

The headline says it all.  I'm not sure whether this belongs in Science and Nature or Humour.  At least now we have a "logical" explanation of why it didn't work.  

Large Hadron Collider 'Being Sabotaged from the Future' - Inventions | Patents | New Inventions | Innovation - FOXNews.com


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, "we" had to do something to save the universe.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 29, 2009)

Wasn't there a story (I'm assuming - hoping - it's apocryphal) that one of the failures was caused by someone leaving a lager can in the LHC after the launch celebrations?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 29, 2009)

I think there might have been Ursa, but the question has to be asked whether it was there from the massive shutdown party for the collider, after the hole experiment failed because someone left a lager can in the .... you can see where I'm going...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 29, 2009)

Well obviously the future doesn't want us to turn it on. Must be due to the lack of fossil fuels & energy there - the hamsters they have to run it are getting tired.

Now if they could read this message in the year 3000 and send me some winning lottery numbers, I promise to open an account in their name so that they'll be rich due to cumulative interest in 990 years. Win/Win!


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 29, 2009)

_


Perpetual Man said:



			...you can see where I'm going...
		
Click to expand...

__Can_ I? 


On a serious point, I'd like to know how the future that's preventing the world from being destroyed (by the LHC collider being switched on, which will happen 'unless the future intervenes') got there in the first place. (It makes the Bill and Ted escape in the first film look entirely sensible by comparison.)

If it's just that Existence will not permit investigations into Existence's nature going too far, why can't it be the Existence of the current moment? Why does it have to come from the future? (Or would that make Existence sound too much like some Greek god annoyed with interfering humans rather than something vaguely scientific-ish?)

.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 29, 2009)

THat's one of those head hurt thoughts Ursa, a nice paradox. 

An alternative future, divergent reality that was created by someone sabotaging their collider, reaching across and creating their own by sabotaging ours...


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 29, 2009)

It doesn't even have to be a paradox. It could have been sabotaged from a future where it had been sabotaged, and then someone worked out the mathematics of what would have happened had it been put into operation.

Or in space rather than time, with Higgs powered UFOs that don't want us to gain technological parity?

Or me on an alcoholic weekend?

But most likely, I fear, is the explanation they gave: administrators and politicians wanting to stick to the decided timeline, while construction had run late, insisting on going ahead even before tests were conclusive.


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe the saboteurs came from another universe. Theirs was dying from strange matter decay, so they needed a new one... without strange matter about to be created.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, it seems to be succeeding....



> *The massive machine at the centre of the world's biggest scientific experiment has malfunctioned again - derailed by a bit of bread dropped by a bird.
> *



Crumbs! Baguette Leads To Scientific Setback - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Nov 7, 2009)

Are you suggesting the bird was sent back by Skynet?


----------



## Wybren (Nov 7, 2009)

This just hurts my head



> _But the difficulties faced by those working on the project have prompted some members of the scientific community to speculate, in all seriousness, that the machine is sabotaging itself - from the future._
> _The theory is that the particle that physicists hope to produce might be "abhorrent to nature", so that once created it would work backwards through time to put a stop to whatever created it._


Its not that people from the future are sabotaging the machine, its that its the machine itself is sabotaging itself from the future. Does this mean that the LHC is an intelligent sentient thing capable of thought and the ability to determine what is and what isn't abhorrent to nature?


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 7, 2009)

A piece of _bread_? A _ring_?

This isn't the future, it's an echo of the past: Bread and Circuses.







_(And I don't mean the ST:TOS episode set in an alternative Rome.)_


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2009)

If I follow you all correctly, have I got this right?

The LHC produces a black hole which eats the Earth and destroys all humanity, except for some kind of 'Doc Brown' character who has invented a Time Machine. However, because of a malfunction, (or a lack of Plutonium) he can only go back in time to the Roman Empire, where he is permanently stuck, unless he can prevent the construction of the LHC, and hence, save the world.

So how does he achieve this?

Does he write letters on papyrus, and bury them where they would be found by archaeologists, and stored by museums, addressed personally to the greatest scientists of our time?

Or could he not write some graffiti on the walls of Pompeii?
"*Cave LHC*"

No, instead he uses his time machine to send rings and pieces of bread into the future.

I suggest that this is probably the most ineffectual of his limited choices.


----------



## Nik (Nov 8, 2009)

Nah, this is Murphy's Law: If anything can be allowed to go wrong, it will.

( I'm reminded of NASA's chagrin when a colony of ants took up residence benath the Lunar Receiving Laboratory clean-rooms. Not the vacuum sections, but the ambient, glove-boxed zone. Scientists were not amused to see tiny ants pop out of one wall-seam, march across their work-area and vanish down another implausibly small crack... ;-))


----------

